# AMD Radeon VII Has No UEFI Support



## btarunr (Feb 11, 2019)

In what is turning out to be a massive QA oversight by AMD, people who bought retail Radeon VII graphics cards report that their cards don't support UEFI, and that installing the card in their machines causes their motherboard to engage CSM (compatibility support module), a key component of UEFI firmware that's needed to boot the machine with UEFI-unaware hardware (such as old storage devices, graphics cards, NICs, etc.,). 

To verify this claim, we put the stock video BIOS of our Radeon VII sample in a hex editor, and what we found out startled us. The BIOS completely lacks UEFI support, including a GOP (graphics output protocol) driver. A GOP driver is a wafer-thin display driver that runs basic display functions on your GPU during the pre-boot environment. Without UEFI support for the graphics card (i.e. with CSM running), Windows 10 cannot engage Secure Boot. Since UEFI Secure Boot is a requirement for Microsoft Windows 10 Logo certification, we are having doubts whether AMD can really claim "Windows 10 compatible" for Radeon VII, at least until a BIOS update is available.



 




ASRock is the first AMD AIB (add-in board partner) to release a corrective BIOS update. Although designed for its Radeon VII Phantom Gaming graphics card, this BIOS ROM works with any reference-design Radeon VII graphics card. All Radeon VII cards are identical, so flashing the ASRock BIOS onto a Radeon VII from AMD or any other board partner will not cause any issues.

Parsing the ASRock BIOS ROM file through a hex editor lets us see telltale signs of UEFI support, including the GOP micro-driver. Please pay attention to the highlighted UEFI-magic, which, when read in Intel byte-order, becomes "0EF1" aka "UEFI" in leetspeak. This magic sequence of bytes tells the rest of the system that the BIOS on this specific device reports that it supports the UEFI standard.

It is highly likely that most, if not all, Radeon VII graphics cards shipped so far lack UEFI support, and in the coming days, all AIB partners could come up with BIOS updates. Trouble is, updating video BIOS isn't anywhere near as easy as updating motherboard BIOS, and not everyone is skilled or confident enough to tinker with it. One option AMD could try is an encapsulated one-click BIOS updater that can run from within Windows. 

Last year, NVIDIA corrected widespread DisplayPort issues in its "Pascal" graphics cards using such an approach. Until something like that happens, you can grab the updated Radeon VII Phantom Gaming video BIOS from the TechPowerUp VGA BIOS Database, linked below. The ATI/AMD BIOS flashing software can also be found in our downloads section.

*DOWNLOAD:* ASRock Radeon VII Phantom Gaming BIOS Update with UEFI Support

*Update Feb 12*: AMD has confirmed that they will release a one-click BIOS updater on AMD.com very soon, and that their board partners have received a UEFI capable BIOS.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## VSG (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh dear, just when they were hoping to get back some goodwill with the pro features enabled.


----------



## efikkan (Feb 11, 2019)

Oops! 
It's so easy to forget something important when things are rushed. I've learned that the hard way…

BTW, have you reached out to other reviewers if they can confirm the same problem?


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 11, 2019)

Non-issue. Non-"problem". Just flash the ASRock UEFI BIOS for now. Already been discussed here.

A UEFI updater tool that can add the latest AMD GOP version(2.5.0.0.0 which can both be downloaded here) also already exists. I just can't confirm it works(as in results in a BIOS that will boot) with the Radeon VII BIOS(as I don't own a Radeon VII). You still need to know exactly what you're doing with the tool. But I've already done it twice now for the Radeon VII BIOS(with 2 different AMD GOP versions). Which is a walk in the park for me. Since I've been doing the same with other AMD BIOSes for quite a while now.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 11, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Non-issue. Non-"problem". Just flash the ASRock UEFI BIOS. Already been discussed here.
> 
> A UEFI updater tool that can add the latest AMD GOP version(2.5.0.0.0 which can both be downloaded here) also already exists. I just can't confirm it works with the Radeon VII BIOS(as I don't own a Radeon VII).



But it is an issue. Some people are not willing to do such software modding. It's okay for those, like yourself, who are competent but many folks that buy cards are not. I flashed a couple of VGA bios mods when I had an OG Titan and each time I had anxiety issues. Not fun for some.


----------



## delshay (Feb 11, 2019)

This is why when AMD on reddit ask users what features their like to see in Radeon software, I was the only one to post in that thread can we have BIOS update built-in into Radeon Software.


----------



## efikkan (Feb 11, 2019)

Something that requires a BIOS flash can't be called a non-issue, that's a big issue from the customer's perspective, we can't expect customers to be able to figure out and solve this. Most customers would have to RMA these.
It's no accident that cards usually go through a round of external QA before launch, to catch such obvious problems.

I guess it's kind of fortunate that only a few hundred(?) cards have been shipped so far.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 11, 2019)

What, no one plugged the finished card into a system just to check everything is ok before shipping?


----------



## ironwolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Lawsuits in 3..2..1..BAM


----------



## efikkan (Feb 11, 2019)

If this problem affects all cards shipped to date, then there is really only one thing to do; a full product recall. It will be faster and cheaper to RMA these cards than to guide each end-user through a complicated and risky procedure.

As with all such problems, it's always cheaper in terms of actual cost and PR to deal with it immediately instead of deflecting and denying. Dealing with it properly builds customer confidence, but it's when companies fails to do so they are risking lawsuits.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 11, 2019)

efikkan said:


> Something that requires a BIOS flash can't be called a non-issue, that's a big issue from the customer's perspective, we can't expect customers to be able to figure out and solve this. Most customers would have to RMA these.


It's a non-issue as far as the functionality of the card. All you would need to do is disable secure boot for the card to work perfectly fine in any system. Secure boot is a motherboard thing. NOT a Windows 10/OS requirement. You can run W10(or any OS since Windows 8 for that matter) with, or without, secure boot enabled in the motherboard's UEFI/BIOS(still running Windows 7 or earlier? VBIOS UEFI support is meaningless/makes no difference whatsoever). NON-ISSUE! RMA is not necessarily going to fix it either. It could, if they decided to flash a BIOS with UEFI support on it and ship it back to you. If not, you'll be getting a card back that is the same as the return.

Full product recall? JFC! You can't be serious. This is solvable by a BIOS update for Christ's sake. And the card will still work fine in the mean time without it. You're blowing this WAY out of proportion.


----------



## Ubersonic (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, in fairness, as issues go it's not as bad as the RX400 and RX500 ONLY having UEFI support (at a time when many boards still didn't) xD


----------



## kastriot (Feb 11, 2019)

Prolly only the 1st batch has this issue, some will flash bios some will rma card and get same card with updated bios etc etc.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 11, 2019)

i flashed another bios on my palit 2080ti card.. it came as a downloadable exe file.. no messing just a double click and its done.. amd need to come up with something similar..

trog


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 11, 2019)

trog100 said:


> i flashed another bios on my palit 2080ti card.. it came as a downloadable exe file.. no messing just a double click and its done.. amd need to come up with something similar..
> 
> trog


ASRock already did that. You just can't use the .exe on other branded cards. I'm fairly certain within the next 24 hours or so every other manufacturer will follow suit. 

Chill out people. This is not a catastrophe!


----------



## dozenfury (Feb 11, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> It's a non-issue as far as the functionality of the card. All you would need to do is disable secure boot for the card to work perfectly fine in any system. RMA is not necessarily going to fix it either. It could, if they decided to flash a BIOS with UEFI support on it and ship it back to you. If not, you'll be getting a card back that is the same as the return.
> 
> Full product recall? JFC! You can't be serious. This is solvable by a BIOS update for Christ's sake. And the card will still work fine in the mean time without it. You're blowing this WAY out of proportion.



Well sort of, having to disable secure boot is not a small issue.  Not everyone uses it, and definitely most home users don't.  But some do.  Either way having no UEFI support and having to disable a security feature in the bios to make a new and expensive card work is a jaw dropping oversight.

I will give AMD the benefit of the doubt and assume this was simply due to it being so early on the first wave of cards and it will be addressed very shortly.  But it's amazing that the card would get this far with that significant of an issue in place, and it raises questions to me about the VII being rushed and what other issues we'll come across.  So if I were in the market for one I think I'd have to lean towards skipping the launch day cards.  That's a lesson I'd say applies to both AMD and NVidia.  EVGA had VRAM overheating issues with their launch NV 1080ti's.  It's kind of the same reason they say to not buy the first year of a new car model, since it always takes them about a year to work the issues out.


----------



## Bruno Vieira (Feb 11, 2019)

So.. without the UEFI Support, its possible to mod the bios freely? Cause the Vegas didnt allow bios mod because of some ms requirement check in bios.. they said something like that


----------



## Nkd (Feb 11, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> But it is an issue. Some people are not willing to do such software modding. It's okay for those, like yourself, who are competent but many folks that buy cards are not. I flashed a couple of VGA bios mods when I had an OG Titan and each time I had anxiety issues. Not fun for some.



Not sure about that.  if you are competent enough to install a gpu you can follow instructions to manage a few clicks and update the bios. Not that complicated. I doubt many gamers are noobs like that purchasing a $700 Graphics card.


----------



## vMax65 (Feb 11, 2019)

I am one of those who absolutly does not like updating a GPU BIOS, CPU yes no problems but GPU just worries me that I might end up with an expensive brick....and if I make a mistake at the worst I would be without my GPU for some time be it days or more for a replacement via warranty...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

ironwolf said:


> Lawsuits in 3..2..1..BAM



Not that big of an Issue.

PowerColor and I believe Sapphire are pretty good about updates as long as you are totally honest and give all info from the card that is requested.



dozenfury said:


> Well sort of, having to disable secure boot is not a small issue.  Not everyone uses it, and definitely most home users don't.  But some do.  Either way having no UEFI support and having to disable a security feature in the bios to make a new and expensive card work is a jaw dropping oversight.
> 
> I will give AMD the benefit of the doubt and assume this was simply due to it being so early on the first wave of cards and it will be addressed very shortly.  But it's amazing that the card would get this far with that significant of an issue in place, and it raises questions to me about the VII being rushed and what other issues we'll come across.  So if I were in the market for one I think I'd have to lean towards skipping the launch day cards.  That's a lesson I'd say applies to both AMD and NVidia.  EVGA had VRAM overheating issues with their launch NV 1080ti's.  It's kind of the same reason they say to not buy the first year of a new car model, since it always takes them about a year to work the issues out.



There have been times MS has asked people to disable that function due to OS problems...


----------



## Mysteoa (Feb 11, 2019)

delshay said:


> This is why when AMD on reddit ask users what features their like to see in Radeon software, I was the only one to post in that thread can we have BIOS update built-in into Radeon Software.



You do understand that AMD can only provide BIOS update for their reference cards, not for boardpartners cards.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Mysteoa said:


> You do understand that AMD can only provide BIOS update for their reference cards, not for boardpartners cards.



 yep considering a AIB bios are different than reference.

Talk about card bricking


----------



## ironwolf (Feb 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> That sounds pretty ignorant...
> 
> Non Issue.


Sure it could be an issue and far from ignorant.  People have sued for lesser things.  Never said it sounded right, just being realistic as an American in this sue happy universe.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

ironwolf said:


> Sure it could be an issue and far from ignorant.  People have sued for lesser things.  Never said it sounded right, just being realistic as an American in this sue happy universe.




Yeah that is true people do sue for the stupidest things


----------



## ironwolf (Feb 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah that is true people do sue for the stupidest things


I sometimes think there needs to be some kind of mental stability check when filing a lawsuit.


----------



## c12038 (Feb 11, 2019)

Personally I would not buy any new card until all the bugs are ironed out this way its shows the manufacturers whos boss them or us the consumer..... SPEAK WITH YOUR WALLET don't buy shoddy goods


----------



## EsaT (Feb 11, 2019)

I think this just confirms this card wasn't in any of AMD's longer term plans and materialized when Nvidia's pricing left opening to release this expensive to make card for consumers.


----------



## Gasaraki (Feb 11, 2019)

Jeez, I don't even know what to say here.


----------



## notb (Feb 11, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> It's a non-issue as far as the functionality of the card. All you would need to do is disable secure boot for the card to work perfectly fine in any system. Secure boot is a motherboard thing. NOT a Windows 10/OS requirement. You can run W10(or any OS since Windows 8 for that matter) with, or without, secure boot enabled in the motherboard's UEFI/BIOS(still running Windows 7 or earlier? VBIOS UEFI support is meaningless/makes no difference whatsoever). NON-ISSUE! RMA is not necessarily going to fix it either. It could, if they decided to flash a BIOS with UEFI support on it and ship it back to you. If not, you'll be getting a card back that is the same as the return.


I wonder how many PC users today know how to use BIOS... 30%? Less? Any guess?
You write these theories like everyone was into this kind of things. And people really aren't.

I'm really disappointed. Not by AMD, because - let's be honest - it's their way of doing stuff.
I'm disappointed no one has came up in this thread to say that's it is better this way because it is "fun" and that's what real "enthusiasts" do.


----------



## Emu (Feb 11, 2019)

Ironically, flashing a GPU BIOS is a lot safer then flashing a motherboard BIOS.  If your GPU BIOS flash fails then you can still boot your computer using a second GPU and then attempt the flash again.  If your motherboard BIOS flash fails then you are probably up for a RMA on the board...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 11, 2019)

It ain't the first time... 7970 had the same, so what?


----------



## notb (Feb 11, 2019)

Emu said:


> Ironically, flashing a GPU BIOS is a lot safer then flashing a motherboard BIOS.  If your GPU BIOS flash fails then you can still boot your computer using a second GPU and then attempt the flash again.  If your motherboard BIOS flash fails then you are probably up for a RMA on the board...


Flashing anything is a procedure no PC user should be forced to do, ever.
If you like this kind of things because of adrenaline and you're not fit enough to try skydiving, then go ahead - flash your GPU every day.

I wonder how would people react if they had to flash their cars or ovens. 

As was already mentioned: in this case recall is the only action a serious company would take. We'll see how serious AMD is.
And remember! It's a great pro card, right? Let's see how they treat pro clients. ;-)


----------



## delshay (Feb 11, 2019)

Mysteoa said:


> You do understand that AMD can only provide BIOS update for their reference cards, not for boardpartners cards.



I'm fully aware. What I want to see is, if their was a BIOS update available it will flag-up in the Radeon Software & with a single click it will download, then you will be ask do you want to update firmware. Logitech software does this, it detects software & firmware updates with very simple clicks to update. What I wanted is a safe way for all users with reference cards to update their firmware. Besides this it will always be maintained & you will always have the latest flash utility built-in. That's call supporting your own product firmware & I would like AMD Radeon Software to follow the same route as Logitech.

EDIT: User(s) that intended to flash their cards I recommend removing all overclocking before flashing. This goes for all devices when updating firmware.


----------



## IceShroom (Feb 11, 2019)

Well good for those OEM dell system then.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 11, 2019)

Nkd said:


> Not sure about that.  if you are competent enough to install a gpu you can follow instructions to manage a few clicks and update the bios. Not that complicated. I doubt many gamers are noobs like that purchasing a $700 Graphics card.



The physical instal of a device and a simple software instal (driver) is less stressful than a bios flash. I think too many folk on these forums assume everyone has a competency with this level of 'involvement'. That's simply not true. For most people, installing a piece of hardware is a mystery, let alone, a magical bios flash. And if it hadn't escaped attention, how many bios flash threads warn about the possible issues? I'm a tech noob but my work colleagues think that I know way more.

Anyway, in the grand scheme of things, the UEFI issue simply adds to the notion that AMD really rushed this release. And I don't understand why they felt the need.


----------



## Raven Rampkin (Feb 11, 2019)

It's a VERY rushed product for sure.
Navi, we need your help


----------



## turbogear (Feb 11, 2019)

@btarunr
Thanks a lot for the info.
I just flashed mine Sapphire Radeon VII with the ASRock bios with zero issues using the ATIFlash.
As always ATIFlash is very useful tool. 

By the way, GPU-Z is not working properly on my system ever since I moved to Radeon VII.
The different clock frequencies (GPU, Memory) are always shown empty. 

My screen shot looks different than what you have attached.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 11, 2019)

turbogear said:


> By the way, GPU-Z is not working properly on my system ever since I moved to Radeon VII.
> The different clock frequencies (GPU, Memory) are always shown empty.


Yeah I'm aware of this and working on it, will have something this week, hopefully.


----------



## turbogear (Feb 11, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Yeah I'm aware of this and working on it, will have something this week, hopefully.


Thanks a lot. 
As always I am thankful for the nice tools TPU provides to us.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 11, 2019)

I really hope Nvidia is still not on a 2-3 year cycle for new cards... Intel dedicated GPU will be high end they said... let's hope it brings competition in late 2020.


----------



## Mysteoa (Feb 11, 2019)

delshay said:


> I'm fully aware. What I want to see is, if their was a BIOS update available it will flag-up in the Radeon Software & with a single click it will download, then you will be ask do you want to update firmware. Logitech software does this, it detects software & firmware updates with very simple clicks to update. What I wanted is a safe way for all users with reference cards to update their firmware.



The portion of people that by reference cards is too small compared to cards from boardpartners and they only sell them until custom variants become available. Also not every model number gets a reference variant. I'm not saying this is not a good feature, but the possible user base is small for the investment.


----------



## XXL_AI (Feb 11, 2019)

pytorch and rocm will rock the world but amd making it painful to experiment.


----------



## Deleted member 172152 (Feb 11, 2019)

Soooo, can I start my pc with radeon vii in it if it's brand new?

Luckily I have a r7 240 to put in it and get things going till I get my radeon vii saturday!


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 11, 2019)

Jokes on UEFI and secure boot, b/c I don't use it!


----------



## IceShroom (Feb 11, 2019)

Mysteoa said:


> You do understand that AMD can only provide BIOS update for their reference cards, not for boardpartners cards.


Well ABI could use that tool the same way we use ATIflash, but in secure and official way to update UEFI.


----------



## Nkd (Feb 11, 2019)

turbogear said:


> @btarunr
> Thanks a lot for the info.
> I just flashed mine Sapphire Radeon VII with the ASRock bios with zero issues using the ATIFlash.
> As always ATIFlash is very useful tool.
> ...



This usually happens if you change cards and GPUz will have issue in fully recognizing the card and specs. use DDU to uinstall drivers and then do a fresh driver install and you should be good.


----------



## qubit (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh FFS, only AMD could score an own goal like this!  I mean, how does something so fundamental on a new product even happen?

This looks like a quality control issue and a real embarrassing humdinger. No wonder I'm sticking with NVIDIA, high prices or not and if I can't afford to upgrade, I stay with my trusty GTX 1080 until I can.

I could keep ranting so I better stop here.


----------



## turbogear (Feb 11, 2019)

Nkd said:


> This usually happens if you change cards and GPUz will have issue in fully recognizing the card and specs. use DDU to uinstall drivers and then do a fresh driver install and you should be good.


Thanks I will try it.


----------



## plonk420 (Feb 11, 2019)

> and what we found out startled us



>____>

no clickbait words pls


----------



## notb (Feb 11, 2019)

qubit said:


> Oh FFS, only AMD could score an own goal like this!  I mean, how does something so fundamental on a new product even happen?


Everyone's praising AMD for aggressive pricing. Where do you think that comes from? Electricity is cheaper on their side of the road? They get free toilet paper?


----------



## nemesis.ie (Feb 11, 2019)

@notb 
Sky-diving? Probably not. However,  see avatar.


----------



## qubit (Feb 11, 2019)

notb said:


> Everyone's praising AMD for aggressive pricing. Where do you think that comes from? Electricity is cheaper on their side of the road? They get free toilet paper?


Yeah, but there's no justification for such a balls-up at any level. Maybe they knew that they were releasing it like this for some unfathomable reason?


----------



## nemesis.ie (Feb 11, 2019)

Marketing wanted to release it on the 7th and the 7th of March would have been too far in the future?

That makes as much sense as any other theory, probably.


----------



## Easo (Feb 11, 2019)

Almost seems like an early 1st April joke, but then you realise that this is real.

Like HOW can you even manage to do something like this? This is 2019, what is the point of even making the flagship GPU without UEFI only support in the first place? Let's be realistic, people with 700 USD cards are not gonna be the ones running in BIOS.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 11, 2019)

Easo said:


> Almost seems like an early 1st April joke, but then you realise that this is real.
> 
> Like HOW can you even manage to do something like this? This is 2019, what is the point of even making the flagship GPU without UEFI only support in the first place? Let's be realistic, people with 700 USD cards are not gonna be the ones running in BIOS.



I mean...I bought a $650 card and never use UEFI...and won't for as long as backwards compatibility is supported.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Emu said:


> Ironically, flashing a GPU BIOS is a lot safer then flashing a motherboard BIOS.  If your GPU BIOS flash fails then you can still boot your computer using a second GPU and then attempt the flash again.  If your motherboard BIOS flash fails then you are probably up for a RMA on the board...



You're incorrect on this subject, card manufacturers do not provide a built-in means of flashing like motherboard makers do.

I'm sorry I'd rather not flash a $700-$1300 video card vs a $100 motherboard.



qubit said:


> Oh FFS, only AMD could score an own goal like this!  I mean, how does something so fundamental on a new product even happen?
> 
> This looks like a quality control issue and a real embarrassing humdinger. No wonder I'm sticking with NVIDIA, high prices or not and if I can't afford to upgrade, I stay with my trusty GTX 1080 until I can.
> 
> I could keep ranting so I better stop here.




Dont forget those exploits from last year with blue eyeoval


----------



## qubit (Feb 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I'm sorry I'd rather not flash a $700-$1300 video card vs a $100 motherboard.


Yeah, but it's more nail biting excitin' innit?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> You're incorrect on this subject, card manufacturers do not provide a built-in means of flashing like motherboard makers do.
> 
> I'm sorry I'd rather not flash a $700-$1300 video card vs a $100 motherboard.



Except you have no recourse on fixing a flash on the MB except for hot flashing...which I've had to do, b/c MB manuf are idiots. The Asus MB features should be standard.


----------



## qubit (Feb 11, 2019)

TheGuruStud said:


> Except you have no recourse on fixing a flash on the MB except for hot flashing...which I've had to do, b/c MB manuf are idiots.


Why the hell isn't a dual BIOS a standard feature of anything even halfway expensive? Surely it can only add a couple of dollars at the very most.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

qubit said:


> Yeah, but it's more nail biting excitin' innit?



Well you see how many people I help around here.

Even then there's no guarantee that the card will work typically you need a sp I flasher to fix vega and gf 1000 series


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

qubit said:


> Why the hell isn't a dual BIOS a standard feature of anything even halfway expensive? Surely it can only add a couple of dollars at the very most.




Because you still get idiots that flash both sides of the BIOS expecting it to work



TheGuruStud said:


> Except you have no recourse on fixing a flash on the MB except for hot flashing...which I've had to do, b/c MB manuf are idiots. The Asus MB features should be standard.



Spi flash.

Vega and gf1000 series go into write lockout


----------



## qubit (Feb 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Because you still get idiots that flash both sides of the BIOS expecting it to work


Oh no eidy don't, just don't. I can't unsee it now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2019)

qubit said:


> Oh no eidy don't, just don't. I can't unsee it now.



Lolz


----------



## srsbsns (Feb 11, 2019)

"Restatement: AMD has released a BIOS for the Radeon VII with UEFI GOP included for our AIB partners. We will also make a one click installable BIOS available to end users via AMD.com. We do not expect gaming performance differences between the non UEFI BIOS and the UEFI GOP included BIOS, although the non UEFI BIOS may experience slower boot times from cold boot. "

problem solved even for the most useless of end user.


----------



## efikkan (Feb 12, 2019)

Easo said:


> Almost seems like an early 1st April joke, but then you realise that this is real.
> 
> Like HOW can you even manage to do something like this? This is 2019, what is the point of even making the flagship GPU without UEFI only support in the first place? Let's be realistic, people with 700 USD cards are not gonna be the ones running in BIOS.


It is ridiculous, to launch a product with two fatal flaws; a broken driver and broken firmware. Luckily the driver was quickly fixed, but this sort of stuff shouldn't happen.

But I do in fact understand how this could have happened. And I don't blame the poor developer(s) who had to throw this firmware and driver together in a rush, but whoever decided to launch a product without their normal QA procedure. Problems like this is not uncommon in development, it's in fact very normal, when management makes last minute decisions and thinks the software (firmware and drivers in this case) can be adjusted in an instance. I'm not the only developer who knows how many nasty bugs that can sneak in when merging last-minute features into a code base.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 12, 2019)

qubit said:


> Why the hell isn't a dual BIOS a standard feature of anything even halfway expensive? Surely it can only add a couple of dollars at the very most.


or at the very least a replaceable rom chip, ive done that before to unbrick a mobo.

Shame this will rightly mar this release but then all releases have been marred bar the 2060 which performs well for a price.

It could be easily fixed ill wager but were they caught out by the changes from the server sku or blind to it?.


----------



## Raven Rampkin (Feb 12, 2019)

If I'm not mistaken Radeons may've dropped legacy BIOS or overall older motherboard support a bit earlier than the greenies (weren't there reports of *some* Hawaiis (already!) not booting on LGA775 etc. unlike the period-correct Nvidias?).

And now UEFI was disabled. It almost came full circle... but we've got an *official* fix, it seems


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Raven Rampkin said:


> If I'm not mistaken Radeons may've dropped legacy BIOS or overall older motherboard support a bit earlier than the greenies (weren't there reports of *some* Hawaiis (already!) not booting on LGA775 etc. unlike the period-correct Nvidias?).
> 
> And now UEFI was disabled. It almost came full circle... but we've got an *official* fix, it seems



Mine has CSM, Hawaii 1.0


----------



## altermere (Feb 12, 2019)

dozenfury said:


> security feature in the bios


It's not a security feature. It's just a garbage bootloader DRM pushed by MS and Intel.
https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/wiki/FAQ#Why_do_I_need_to_disable_Secure_Boot_to_use_UEFINTFS


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 12, 2019)

im sure a few people here could write an app that disables the gpu flashes the bios enables the gpu then restarts the pc.. hell i could probably do it with a batch file. 
amd should be able to fix it via software easy enough. its not a big issue to automate within the os but some may prefer to return for a refund and if they do i believe they are entitled to do that.


----------



## Deleted member 172152 (Feb 12, 2019)

But do I have to flash my brand new radeon vii when it arrives saturday? Guys?


----------



## sutyi (Feb 12, 2019)

qubit said:


> I mean, how does something so fundamental on a new product even happen?



You mean like this?
https://www.techpowerup.com/244981/nvidia-has-a-displayport-problem-which-only-a-bios-update-can-fix


----------



## laszlo (Feb 12, 2019)

could this be because vega20 was intended initially for enterprise market and not for general public (gamers) ?


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 12, 2019)

laszlo said:


> could this be because vega20 was intended initially for enterprise market and not for general public (gamers) ?


This is a rushed product that is turing into a Dumpster Fire + PR disaster for AMD.


----------



## qubit (Feb 12, 2019)

sutyi said:


> You mean like this?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/244981/nvidia-has-a-displayport-problem-which-only-a-bios-update-can-fix


No. That's just a bug, this is fundamental. Don't apologize for AMD, you owe them nothing.

Many others on here have similar comments to mine, lending weight to what I've said.


----------



## nhirsch (Feb 12, 2019)

Anyone check the warranty to see if modding the bios is permitted?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 12, 2019)

qubit said:


> No. That's just a bug, this is fundamental. Don't apologize for AMD, you owe them nothing.
> 
> Many others on here have similar comments to mine, lending weight to what I've said.


Fundamental you say

Does this prevent the GPU from working  does the cause display issues 

Nope

Most people would not even care or see the difference  if it wasn’t made known 

Hell I don’t even boot UEIFI on my rig


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 12, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Fundamental you say
> 
> Does this prevent the GPU from working  does the cause display issues
> 
> ...



they didnt pick it up during the review process. which does imply that you are right. 
I dont care about uefi so for me the DP issue would be more of a problem, but that does not mean that its not a issue. 
Im not gonna try and justify amd's mistake any more than i would justify NVIDIA's mistake. 

i generally dont understand why people are happy when team A or Team B make a mistake because some how it makes the opposite team look better.
Both teams really just want your money they wont be coming over for dinner or a drink any time soon. its 100% a transaction based relation ship, and all of them need to be held accountable for their mistakes.
Personally this issue wouldn't bother me. a bios exists to fix it and as the card displays fine as is then i wouldnt have an issue flashing the bios. but i wouldnt expect my brother, sister, wife or parents be able to do it, and AMD wouldn't be paying me to go to their houses to flash the bios for them. neither would nvidia.


----------



## qubit (Feb 12, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Fundamental you say
> 
> Does this prevent the GPU from working  does the cause display issues
> 
> ...


I think you and the other guy just like arguing, lol. I'm not the only one saying this anyway, so what are you on my case for? Don't bother answering.


----------



## sutyi (Feb 12, 2019)

qubit said:


> No. That's just a bug, this is fundamental. Don't apologize for AMD, you owe them nothing.
> 
> Many others on here have similar comments to mine, lending weight to what I've said.



I am not apologizing for AMD nor would I for nVIDIA or any company. 

Both issues were some sort of oversight. Both got fixed.

What I don't like however is that people with various colored shades are quick to forget that their "favourite" company had similar issues in the not so distant past...


----------



## qubit (Feb 12, 2019)

sutyi said:


> I am not apologizing for AMD nor would I for nVIDIA or any company.
> 
> Both issues were some sort of oversight. Both got fixed.
> 
> What I don't like however is that people with various colored shades are quick to forget that their "favourite" company had similar issues in the not so distant past...


No, I didn't forget and I've explained the difference, but you don't want to understand. Again, loads of people on here are saying similar, so why don't you argue with all of them, too?

I'm not surprised that AMD have issued such a quick fix, given the gravity of it.


----------



## turbogear (Feb 19, 2019)

ASUS has also released a new bios for Radeon VII to support UEFI.

https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/RADEONVII-16G/HelpDesk_Download/


----------

